# Zack playing fetch!



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry, I was meant to release this quicker but I had internet problems and then I kind of forgot 

But here he is, playing fetch without a leash.






PS. How are you all doing?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Zack looks awesome. Great job on his training, he really looks happy.
Keep up all the hard work


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

How nice! I remember all the questions you were asking and research when your parents finally let you have a dog. Glad to see you are following up on caring and training him 

How's it going? Any issues? Try to encourage him to come back to you faster with the ball with lots of excitement and encouragement. teach him that the faster he brings you the ball back the faster you will throw it and the faster he will get to chase it again


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So happy to see how nicely it all turned out. Seems like Zack is a real pal!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Gorgeous boy! He looks like he is having fun.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey, Good to see Zack again on here. He looks great!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He looks wonderful, Adam! Glad to see him so happy!


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

ayoitzrimz said:


> How's it going? Any issues?


It's not bad, our only problem with him right now is that he will keep on crying if we leave him alone in the house which I'm guessing is separation anxiety.

Thank you all for the kind words! 
Fun to see all the familiar usernames on here


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good work! It's nice to see you back around here


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you! My parents say that he's too skinny or 'thin', but I'd say he's in good shape. Anyone else thinks that he's too skinny? You can't feel his ribs unless you apply force onto his belly, but other than that you can't see / feel it just by touching.


----------

